# Skids/shoes for Toro CCR



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a Toror CCR 2450. My son has a CCR 2500. My son-in-law has a CCR 2400. My best friend has a CCR 2000.

So far I have replaced 3 (maybe 4) of the drive side outer covers because the bottom has been worn away. I know that adding anything to that edge will affect the machine's ability to "clean down to the payment". Anyone have any solutions to reduce/eliminate this wear ?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you guys need a new scraper bar, those don't have skid shoes


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> you guys need a new scraper bar, those don't have skid shoes


I know they don't have shoes.

Are you saying changing out the scraper *earlie*r will prevent the wear on that side cover ?

How often do you change yours ?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

usually you'll start get more snow ( than usual ) kicking back from under the machine, pretty much a sign that the scraper is worn. I'm not sure if there is a wear indicator but probably is on the scraper bar


----------



## 33006 (Dec 5, 2014)

theoldwizard1 said:


> I know they don't have shoes.
> 
> Are you saying changing out the scraper *earlie*r will prevent the wear on that side cover ?
> 
> How often do you change yours ?


Yes, changing the scraper more often will prevent the side covers from hitting. Usually change the paddles when you reach the wear hole and the scraper at the same time. The scraper does have a wear indicator, it is a 1/2 round shape on the bottom running the length of the bar. When worn away it is time to replace the scraper. Another thing or way to check is have a helper slowly tilt the unit forward until the scraper touches the ground and look to see if either side panel touches. If one does the scraper or the panel (may be bent) it mounts on need to be replaced to keep the side panels from touching and wearing.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

theoldwizard1 said:


> I know they don't have shoes.
> 
> Are you saying changing out the scraper *earlie*r will prevent the wear on that side cover ?
> 
> How often do you change yours ?


For proper operation the best thing to do is to replace paddles, scraper bar, and belts as a set. And as detdrbuzzard pointed out there are *no skids/shoes* for ss blowers.


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

33006 said:


> Yes, changing the scraper more often will prevent the side covers from hitting.


So I guess saving money on not changing the scraper has cost me more in the end ! :redface: :icon-embarrassed: :icon-doh:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

theoldwizard1 said:


> So I guess saving money on not changing the scraper has cost me more in the end ! :redface: :icon-embarrassed: :icon-doh:


It's like everything else... There's a learning process. 
The very best advice I try to give is to *read the owner's manual.* If you don't have it there are usually downloads from the manufacturer's website. I have a Honda generator, Honda pushmower, Exmark zero turn, Kohler twin cylinder engine and an Ariens snowblower that I downloaded the manuals for. I have them all on pdf file and they can be notated and highlighted.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you can get an owners manual free off the toro website


----------

